# Getting info file not found when installing ports



## junort (Apr 11, 2009)

I tried to install m4 and got the following error;

```
No such file or directory for /usr/local/info/m4.info
```

I received a similar message when making autoconf262. The info file in the above directory file was missing.

I installed 6.1 from CDs and then upgraded to 6.4 STABLE. Some ports installed ok. Any ideas.

Here is a snippet from what I am getting.


```
Making install in doc
test -z "/usr/local/share/info" || ../build-aux/install-sh -c -d "/usr/local/share/info"
 install  -o root -g wheel -m 444 './m4.info' '/usr/local/share/info/m4.info'
 install-info --info-dir='/usr/local/share/info' '/usr/local/share/info/m4.info'
test -z "/usr/local/share/man/man1" || ../build-aux/install-sh -c -d "/usr/local/share/man/man1"
 install  -o root -g wheel -m 444 '././m4.1' '/usr/local/share/man/man1/gm4.1'
Making install in checks
Making install in tests
make  install-recursive
install  -o root -g wheel -m 444 /usr/ports/devel/m4/work/m4-1.4.12/examples/*.m4 /usr/local/share/examples/gm4
install-info --quiet /usr/local/info/m4.info /usr/local/info/dir
install-info: No such file or directory for /usr/local/info/m4.info
*** Error code 1
```


----------



## johnblue (Apr 11, 2009)

junort said:
			
		

> I installed 6.1 from CDs and then upgraded to 6.4 STABLE. Some ports installed ok. Any ideas.


I am spending the weekend getting all of my boxes up to 7.1-RELEASE and would suggest, if nothing exotic precludes you from updating, that perhaps your problems would go away with an update.

http://www.daemonology.net/blog/2007-11-11-freebsd-major-version-upgrade.html


----------



## tangram (Apr 14, 2009)

That a somewhat big jump. 

You say that you are getting into errors... Consider updating your ports tree and rebuild all ports from scratch.


----------



## fronclynne (Apr 15, 2009)

Do you have "WITHOUT_INFO=" defined in /etc/src.conf (or /etc/make.conf)?


----------

